# Kann man einen Alurahmen schweißen?



## Dämon__ (20. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin neu hier im Forum und weiß nicht so genau ob das hier hinpasst.
Mir ist mein Steppenwolfrahmen gebrochen,heul. 
Es würde mich interessieren ob man so was schweißen kann?
Wenn ja, wer macht so was und ist das haltbar?
Übrigens eine Garantie habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## --hobo-- (20. August 2007)

Alu kann man generell schon wieder "zusammenpappen" - nur ist das ziemlich teuer und auch relativ aufwändig, wende dich am besten mal direkt an deinen Händler oder Steppenwolf. Wie ist denn das überhaupt passiert?

Haltbar.....naja, also eine Risstelle ist immer eine Schwachstelle, auch wenn bei Alu sich der Riss nicht ausdeht bzw. lokalisierbar bleibt - im Gegensatz zu Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. August 2007)

Schau mal in dieses Thema: Wer kann Alu-Rahmen schweißen?!


----------



## steffenK (20. August 2007)

Du wirst's nicht glauben, Alu-Rahmen *sind* geschweißt...


----------



## schnellejugend (21. August 2007)

> Haltbar.....naja, also eine Risstelle ist immer eine Schwachstelle, auch wenn bei Alu sich der Riss nicht ausdeht bzw. lokalisierbar bleibt




Tut mir leid, aber das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Kayn (21. August 2007)

alu kann man fast genau so gut wie stahl schweißen, braucht nur leicht andere austattung, ausserdem gibts ein haufen verfahren und arten um alu haltbar zu verschweißen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2007)

Kennst du vielleicht eine Gute Adresse im Saarland wenn es geht?


----------



## Heizerer (21. August 2007)

wegen dem teuer, ist quatsch - wenn es nicht allzu aufwändig ist, mit dem aufbereiteten Rahmen in irgendeinen Industriebetrieb in der Nähe gehen und nett fragen - kostet dann etwas für die Kaffekasse ... was glaubt ihr wie Motorradfahrer ihren Kram schweißen lassen?


----------



## --hobo-- (21. August 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist Schwachsinn.



Gähhn, träum weiter......hast wohl noch nie einen geschweißten Rahmen unter deinem Hintern durchbrechen hören/sehen.....ich weiß wovon ich rede, verbreite keinen theoretischen Blödsinn. Das kann lebensgefährlich sein. Hör einfach auf damit.


Theoretisch kann man fast alles reparieren, wir leben hier in der Praxis und da heißt es....richtigen Laden finden, der sowas macht, was danach hält, den Rahmen nicht verformt, die Belastung wieder gleichmäßig verteilt und das ist nicht "irgend ein Industriebetrieb", der keine Ahnung und Erfahrung hat. Ein richtiger Laden, der sowas macht (Nicolai) ist teuer und lohnt nur bei wirklich exklusiven Rädern. 


Ein Rahmen bricht normal nicht "einfach so". Wenn Schweißen so billig und gut wäre, würde wohl jeder Hersteller einen gebrochenen Reklamationsrahmen schweißen lassen und was tun sie? Austauschen, weil kein Hersteller Lust hat, später eine Klage von einem Unfall an den Hals zu bekommen.


In der Theorie wie gesagt, ist fast alles möglich, in der Praxis mit hohem Aufwand verbunden. Ich rate davon ab und zwar aus eigener Erfahrung.....

Natürlich sind Alu Rahmen von Haus aus geschweisst, aber halt nicht "irgendwie", sondern so, dass die Last nicht auf der Schweißnaht lastet, sondern gleichmässig verteilt ist.


----------



## schnellejugend (21. August 2007)

Lies einfach nochmal was du geschrieben hast:


> ....auch wenn bei Alu sich der Riss nicht ausdeht...



Wenn du der Meinung bist das ist richtig ziehe ich den Schwachsinn natürlich zurück.


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Ein Rahmen bricht normal nicht "einfach so". Wenn Schweißen so billig und gut wäre, würde wohl jeder Hersteller einen gebrochenen Reklamationsrahmen schweißen lassen und was tun sie? Austauschen, weil kein Hersteller Lust hat, später eine Klage von einem Unfall an den Hals zu bekommen.



die hersteller schweissen deshalb keine rahmen weil:

abbbeizen, strahlen, neulackieren teurer ist, als der irgendwo in fernost produzierter rahmen.

und ich kenne persönlich einen fall dem ist der rahmen beim übergang von steuerrohr zu unterrohr gerissen, und dieser wurde dann vom hersteller geschweisst. der besitzer ist damit dann noch jahrelang munter dual rennen und dirt contests gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2007)

Bleibt mal ganz locker, nicht gleich schlagen!
Habe gerade ein Paar Spezialisten angeschrieben, werde euch mitteilen ob schweißen geht oder nicht.


----------



## basti242 (21. August 2007)

Wende dich einfach an Steppenwolf. Die sind da recht kulant. Hab so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Siehe Galerie...


----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2007)

Habe ich schon gemacht, ist nix zu machen weil ich den Rahmen gebraucht von Privat gekauft habe.
Service lässt da zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## --hobo-- (21. August 2007)

Natürlich kann man einen Rahmen schweißen - nur ist das teuer und es macht keiner, sei denn dein Rahmen war so teuer, dass es sich lohnt. Selbst die Hersteller mit eigenen Schmieden tauschen die Rahmen um, weil es einfach zu teuer ist, das richtig gut zu "flicken".

Einen Rahmen zu schweißen macht in der Regel nur Sinn, wenn er sauber an der Schweißstelle, die bereits vorhanden war, gebrochen ist und wenn er da bricht, taugt der Rahmen nichts, ergo lohnt auch Schweißen nicht, man kauft statt dessen einen besseren und stabileren Rahmen.

Wenn der Rahmen nicht an der originären Schweißstelle bricht, und wir von Alu reden, bricht er nicht sauber durch, sondern knickt in der Regel ein. In dem Moment, wo das Ding einknickt, verteilt sich die Last anormal, und zwar so, wie es nicht vorgesehen ist und man darf damit rechnen, dass eine andere Stelle demnächst auch brechen wird. Wenn ein Rahmen an einer anderen Stelle als der Schweißstelle bricht, so bedeutet dass, dass wer immer das Ding "flickt", ein Stück herausgetrennt werden muss und neu hineingeschweißt werden muss, da man einen Knick nicht direkt schweißen kann. Wenn das nicht sauber gemacht wird, hat man ein erdwurdmartiges Geschwulst, das zum einen nicht nur bescheiden aussieht, sondern auch den Rahmen in der Geometrie verändern kann und erst Recht in der Steifigkeit. Wenn das gescheit gemacht wird, wie z.B. von Nicolai oder sonstigen, so wird es so teuer sein, dass es bei einem Standardrahmen kaum lohnt.


Wie bereits basti riet: An Steppenwolf wenden und die werden weiterhelfen, zumindest kenne ich das nur so (oder eben an den Händler).



Ich hab diesen ganzen Mist hinter mir mit einem gebrochenen Markenrahmen meiner Freundin. Der Rahmen knickte einfach weg - und zwar unterhalb der Schweißstelle. Ich bin mit dem Ding auch mal "einfach so" zu einer bei uns ansässigen Alu-Schmiede, in der ich als Student mal gejobbt habe. Die Jungs haben das Teil für mich für lau zusammengemacht und das Ding sah wirklich stabil aus. Wenige Fahrten später brach es hinten am Hinterbau.
Diesmal haben wir uns an eine Bikeschmiede gewandt, die das Ding einsandten, weil sie so schlau waren und uns dazu rieten. Hätten wir uns gleich an den Hersteller gewandt, hätten wir weniger Probleme gehabt. Die Reparatur kostete 200 Euro (hätten wir das vorher gewusst.....). Der Rahmen war zwar stabil, sah aus, als hätte ein dicker großer Erdwurm über den Rahmen geschi**en und die V Break musste sehr kreativ umplatziert werden, was die Bikeschmiede für uns mittels Vorhalterung erledigte, uns aber zu Scheibenbremsen riet, nur auf Wunsch haben die uns eine Sondervorrichtung rangemacht. 

Ende vom Lied. Meine Freundin fuhr nie mehr als 20 kmh mit dem Ding, immer mit Blick auf den Rahmen und eine Fahrt kann man so wohl kaum geniessen. Also - Ding bei ebay rein und neues Bike gekauft. 

Im Übrigen wurde durch den Rahmenknacks die Schaltung und das Laufrad zerstört, ein Neukauf wäre damals die definitiv bessere Entscheidung gewesen, hätten wir nicht noch so viele Ersatzteile gehabt, wäre das ohnehin teurer geworden, als jedes hochwertige CC Marathon Bike.

Hätte ich diesen Schrott noch, würd ich ihn knippsen, aber ich hab ihn damals bei Ebay verkauft, einen blöden findet man immer.....


Edit: Sorry, dass ich mich hier so aufrege, aber da ich selbst mal mit so einem Ding auf die Straße geflogen bin und bei meiner Freundin diesen Hickhack erlebt hab, bin ich da sehr energisch, nicht pauschal u. bedenkenlos die Flickerei zu empfehlen.

In der Regel brechen die Rahmen bei irgendwelchen Jumps oder Aktionen....derjenige, der mit einem geflickten Rahmen fährt, wird seinen Fahrstil meistens nicht ändern und der geflickte Rahmen muss den gleichen Fahrstil wieder ertragen - sehr riskant und das ist kein Menschenleben und keine Verletzung wert.


----------



## basti242 (21. August 2007)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gemacht, ist nix zu machen weil ich den Rahmen gebraucht von Privat gekauft habe.
> Service lässt da zu wünschen übrig.



Bring den Rahmen zum Aluschrott und kauf dir was Richtiges. Mit Steppenwolfrahmen ärgerst du dich sonst immer wieder.

Mir sind in 6 Jahren 4 Rahmen gebrochen oder gerissen...


----------



## --hobo-- (21. August 2007)

Beim Rad scheinen einige extrem leichtsinnig umzugehen. Übertragt das ganze mal aufs Auto - einen Unfallwagen würde wohl keiner gern fahren. Wenn sich das gesamte Fahrwerk verzogen hat, muss das nicht umsonst beim Weiterverkauf angegeben werden, um rechtliche Probleme zu vermeiden. Beim Rad muss das nicht geschehen. Aber im Grundprinzip ist das nix anderes, de gesamte Rahmen erleidet durch einen Bruch einen Schaden in seiner Konstruktion und es bleibt ein "Unfallrahmen". Kitten, Kleben, Schweißen, hin oder her - er wird nie wieder sein wie neu. 



basti242 schrieb:


> Bring den Rahmen zum Aluschrott und kauf dir was Richtiges. Mit Steppenwolfrahmen ärgerst du dich sonst immer wieder.
> 
> Mir sind in 6 Jahren 4 Rahmen gebrochen oder gerissen...



Hi basti - welche Hersteller waren das denn? 

http://svana.org/photos/crash_2004-01-24/800x600/img_0463.jpg
http://svana.org/photos/crash_2004-01-24/800x600/img_0470.jpg
http://svana.org/photos/crash_2004-01-24/800x600/img_0471.jpg

Leider reißen Rahmen nicht immer bilderbuchmäßig an der ursprünglichen Schweißnaht, und sowas zu kitten, ist zwecklos. Selbstmord kann man auch gezielter und sicherlich effektiver begehen, bevor man sich mit einem solch gflickten Bike nit Tempo 50 eine Abfahrt runterstürzt. Da gibts bessere Methoden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (21. August 2007)

das bike auf den fotos ist aus stahl, nicht aus alu...


----------



## windei01 (21. August 2007)

Achtung! Nicht OT abdriften. @ch666666: Anscheinend kann man Rahmen schweißen, jedoch ist Steppenwolf einer der Hersteller, die relativ billige Taiwan-Rahmen mit einem eigenen Design versehen und dann mit Komponenten bestücken. D.h. sinvoller wäre es wahrscheinlich einfach einen neuen Rahmen für billiges Geld zu erstehen und die vorhandenen Komponenten umzuschrauben.
Einige Beispiele? Hier oder hier oder auch irgendwoanders.


----------



## --hobo-- (22. August 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das bike auf den fotos ist aus stahl, nicht aus alu...



Das ist egal, der Effekt sollte gezeigt werden, dass ein Rahmenbruch weitere Auswirkungen auf den Rahmen und die Geometrie hat. In den wohl seltensten Fällen kann man den Rahmen einfach nehmen und die Stelle zusammenschweißen, da sich meist noch andere Rohre verbiegen, verformen oder ungewöhnliche Lasten getragen haben, wenn auch nur zeitweise. 
Aber nochmal - ein Rahmen bricht nicht nach einem Rahmenbruchgesetz an genau einer Stelle durch. Hier sieht man wunderschön, welche Stelle zum Zeitpunkt des Bruches so extrem überbelastet wurde, dass sie einknickte - zu vernünftigen Kosten nicht zu reparieren. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284167&highlight=kapitaler

Das ist wie bei einer gebrochenen Speiche, die beiden benachbarten sollten auch überprüft werden, da die Laufradbelastung zur Zeit des Bruches nicht gleichmäßig war. 

Aber On Topic:

Und noch schlimmer ist, dass Steppenwolf teuer verkauft und billige Rahmen nur beklebt. Das schockiert mich jetzt schon ein wenig.


----------



## basti242 (22. August 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Beim Rad scheinen einige extrem leichtsinnig umzugehen. Übertragt das ganze mal aufs Auto - einen Unfallwagen würde wohl keiner gern fahren. Wenn sich das gesamte Fahrwerk verzogen hat, muss das nicht umsonst beim Weiterverkauf angegeben werden, um rechtliche Probleme zu vermeiden. Beim Rad muss das nicht geschehen. Aber im Grundprinzip ist das nix anderes, de gesamte Rahmen erleidet durch einen Bruch einen Schaden in seiner Konstruktion und es bleibt ein "Unfallrahmen". Kitten, Kleben, Schweißen, hin oder her - er wird nie wieder sein wie neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Steppenwolf

Tycoon CT, XC und CR


----------



## dualmensch (30. August 2007)

also- ich habe schonmal alu geschweißt. bzw ein scheißgerät in der hand gehabt- und des is garnicht so einfach. Abgesehen vom Motorischen her musst du sau viel beim Material, Stromstärke, und so weiter beachten...

Wenn du z.B. zu lange auf einer Stelle warst kann es sein, dass du das Material komplett in Arsch machst. Ohne es gleich zu sehen. Oder du schreckst es zu schnell ab wird verdammt schnell spröde und solche sachen!

Nimm gefälligst abstand von solchen Ideen- des geht echt verdammt schnell ins Auge. Investier lieger gleich, wie das du hinterher noch deswegen stress hast


----------



## Dämon__ (30. August 2007)

Habe mir das auch überlegt, werde den Tyccon Rahmen in die Tonne stopfen und als lehrreichen Verlust abschreiben.
Habe mir diese Woche ein Cube AMS bestellt und freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------

